# Aldis Messages



## Richard Green

Maybe this is a hairy old one but can anyone confirm the story that when the 'Queens' were painted grey and being used as troop carriers they passed within sight of each other in mid-atlantic. One of the Captains sent the following message by aldis lamp 'Snap'. Any one know any other short sharp messages....


----------



## Wild Rover

Quite often to the signal "What ship" the reply would be "VHF"


----------



## billyboy

did read in a book some years ago about a destroyer sending a message to a corvette in a rough sea "just seen down funnel fires burning brightly"


----------



## hawkey01

Following WR's 'what ship' the reply 'JVO'. Being the famous Dutch vessel 
Johan Van Oldenbarnevelt. See the other theme Lakonia. This told to me by several deck officers.
Hawkey01 (Thumb)


----------



## Geoff Bray

*Aldis Lamp*

When I was sailing in 1962, we were off the coast of Virginia, we saw this massive Aircraftcarrier. We flashed them 'What Ship Where Bound" they replied "US Man Of War On Passage" one of the guys onboard my ship identfied it as "USNS ENTERPRISE"


----------



## Richard Green

Geoff,

This is the transcript of an ACTUAL radio conversation of a US naval ship with Canadian authorities off the coast of Newfoundland in October,1995.

Americans: Please divert your course 15 degrees to the North to avoid
a collision.

Canadians: Recommend you divert YOUR course 15 degrees to the South
to avoid a collision.

Americans: This is the Captain of a US Navy ship. I say again, divert
YOUR course.

Canadians: No. I say again, you divert YOUR course.

Americans: THIS IS THE AIRCRAFT CARRIER USS ENTERPRISE, THE SECOND LARGEST SHIP IN THE UNITED STATES' ATLANTIC FLEET. WE ARE ACCOMPANIED BY THREE DESTROYERS, THREE CRUISERS AND NUMEROUS SUPPORT VESSELS. I DEMAND THAT YOU CHANGE YOUR COURSE 15 DEGREES NORTH, THAT'S ONE FIVE DEGREES NORTH, OR COUNTER-MEASURES WILL BE UNDERTAKEN TO ENSURE THE SAFETY OF THIS SHIP.

Canadians: We are a lighthouse. Your call........


True or not???


----------



## R58484956

I think you will find that the Cunard QE (my old home) when meeting the RN QE said "snap" not the two Queens.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Richard Green said:


> Geoff,
> 
> This is the transcript of an ACTUAL radio conversation of a US naval ship with Canadian authorities off the coast of Newfoundland in October,1995.
> 
> 
> 
> True or not???


The answer to this will be found at:

http://www.snopes.com/military/lighthse.htm

(No it's not true!)


----------



## Mad Landsman

My favorite on this subject is one I read on SN (so apologies to the person who first posted it):
1945 and the Queen Elizabeth is famously en route to collect troops from Egypt who were on the verge of mutiny.
Passing Gibralter a signaller on shore sends 'What ship, where bound?' got no reply and continued to send.
As ship headed for horizon he finally got the reply: 'What rock?'


----------



## Richard Green

Clockman,

I am only a little surprised that it's not true. I really liked "What ship?" "What rock?".


----------



## Geoff Bray

*About the Queen Elizabeth*

On one voyage whilst sailing from Canada to the UK on a cargo ship, I was 4th Engineer and had just come off watch at noon, I briefly looked over the side and saw the QEI passing. I went into the C/Engs cabin to give him the log book and I said "Chief we have just passed the Queen Elizabeth" he in his quick witted drunken Liverpool humour, picked up the telephone to the engineroom and told the 3rd Engineer to pull the engine back a notch, he said "We are going too fast"... of course the QEI was going in the opposite direction.


----------



## mcook

American admiral to British admiral;
"What's it like being in the second biggest navy in the world"?

British admiral to American admiral;
"What's it like being in the second best"?

malcolm


----------



## John_F

For a good read & some really cryptic RN signals have a read of "Make a Signal" by Jack Broome RN.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Another QE story - probably apocryphal, but I like to think it's true. 

Lookout spotted a periscope following the ship in mid Atlantic. Ship flashed: "Bang.bang, you're dead."
Submarine surfaced and flashed: "You were dead three hours ago."

John T.


----------



## Tmac1720

trotterdotpom said:


> Another QE story - probably apocryphal, but I like to think it's true.
> 
> Lookout spotted a periscope following the ship in mid Atlantic. Ship flashed: "Bang.bang, you're dead."
> Submarine surfaced and flashed: "You were dead three hours ago."
> 
> John T.


Brilliant John, my sides are still sore from laughing. (Applause) (Applause)


----------



## R.Philip Griffin

Clockman said:


> The answer to this will be found at:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/military/lighthse.htm
> 
> (No it's not true!)


Snopes is a real spoilsport. Grifmar


----------



## Allan Wareing

hawkey01 said:


> Following WR's 'what ship' the reply 'JVO'. Being the famous Dutch vessel
> Johan Van Oldenbarnevelt. See the other theme Lakonia. This told to me by several deck officers.
> Hawkey01 (Thumb)


When sailing as 2nd Mate in the Singapore area years ago and being prone to calling up ships to while away the time on the middle watch I contacted 'JVO' one night but on asking what ship, instead of JVO I got the whole nine yards. Luckily I got it right the first time and did'nt have to ask him to repeat.

Allan Wareing.


----------



## David Byrne

I think I may have read it in the Jack Broome book, but one I always liked is:

MTB entering port passes RAF Rescue Boat outward bound. MTB sends, 'Good Luck', RAF return, 'Actually we rely on skill'.

David Byrne


----------



## billyboy

heard a tale about hms belfast, a storm (typhoon) brewing up and the skipper decided to run to sea and ride it out. on the way out they passed an american ship comming in to shelter. when the storm died down hms belfast returned to port to find plenty of damage was caused by the storm. american flashed him "how was the storm' belfast replied "what storm"


----------



## Douglas Young

As a cadet on the King George, 1960, approaching Scilly Isles and on watch with the 3rd Mate Jim Wilcox, had a large passenger vessel on the starboard side that we would just manage to pass clear ahead of. However the OOW got excited and started frantic flashing on the Aldis. When we answered he just sent QE, to which Jim replied KG. End of story - QE altered course and went round our stern.


----------



## Robert Bush

An old BTC Mate told me that just pre WW 2 German ships would sign off with GN BV HH. This would be answered by GN FH


----------



## sparkie2182

An R.N. destroyer was sailing from Gib when a Blue Funnel was negotiating the Straits.

R.N.............."We have four "Old Conways" on board,can you better that?"


Bluie..........."Yes, we can better that...............we have none"


----------



## Chris Field

My answer to Sparkie's one would have been " Yes- one "Old Worcester" - me"


----------



## Chris Field

One day off the NSW coast, when I was mate of a new style ro-ro "Totara"- all accom. way up by the bow, nothing aft except a small funnel- an Ozzie ship called us up: "Which way youse jokers goin' ?"


----------



## 5036

I had a mate who was Morse code crazy and flashed everything in sight. He had some crackers.

In the Med he was flashed "What Ship?" He replied "Ark Royal, what ship you?" Back came the message "Snap!"

In the Pacific he flashed "What ship?" and back came a yellow light as typically used by our cousins "US Navy" to which he replied "What? All of it?"

There was also a destroyer sailing out of Plymouth flashed by an inbound stablemate "Your fenders are hanging" to which the reply was "We always hang our fenders, they taste better that way!"


----------



## Clanline

I was a cadet on the training ship HMS.Worcester (59-61) and to practice our signalling we called up ships coming up and down the Thames asking the same old stuff 'What ship,where bound,what cargo, etc. and one night we called up a vessel which turned out to be one of the regular sludge carriers which came up and down the Thames all the time and although I cannot remember the name the reply for the cargo was s**t!!!!


----------



## Leratty

Clanline that is so funny loved to have seen the expression on your face. One ship I was on they used to say she was so slow a Thames 'Boveril barge' could beat it  it was true too.


----------



## MervynHutton

Was a cadet on the 12 to 4 long ago and coming up the Red Sea, super-refraction in the atmosphere that night. We could see the Aldis lamp of a ship coming south talking to another ship going the same way as us but way ahead. Of course we could not see the reply from the ship going the same way but picked up the name and from/to of the vessel coming south. Sure enough, he came over the horizon about an hour later and called us up asking 'What ship, where bound?'. Imagine his surprise when we sent back his own name and the from/to, there was a very prolonged silence before our second mate sent our proper name and details and put him out of his misery/mystery! I'm sure he was thinking along the lines of ' Jaysus, I've only been out a couple of weeks and I'm going nuts already'


----------



## purserjuk

Sailing south on an Elder Dempster "S" boat we met a large liner going north when the Suez crisis was on. OOW called her up and asked "What ship?" Instead of an Aldis reply the name "Chusan" was immediately lit up. Our OOW switched on the cargo clusters in the cross trees and sent "Sorry, best I can do".


----------



## Tony Shaw

Called up a ship in the Red Sea once,the usual what ship etc. After replying with the name and where bound the third mate added " I have my arms around the old man,s daughter and I,m hoping for a very pleasant night !!


----------



## trotterdotpom

Tony Shaw said:


> Called up a ship in the Red Sea once,the usual what ship etc. After replying with the name and where bound the third mate added " I have my arms around the old man,s daughter and I,m hoping for a very pleasant night !!


Makes me wonder what he was working the lamp wth!

John T


----------



## Union Jack

Two of my favourites were signals sent by the Type 23 frigate HMS BRILLIANT on meeting the S-Class submarine HMS SUPERB and the LEANDER Class frigate HMS SIRIUS on separate occasions in the Channel, firstly:

From: BRILLIANT 
To: SUPERB

You may be SUPERB but I am BRILLIANT

and, secondly:

From: BRILLIANT
To: SIRIUS

You can't be SIRIUS! (Thumb)

Jack


----------



## spongebob

I have heard of a book ,written post WW2, containing a huge collection of these classic signals, wit in every word.
Does anyone know of it?

Bob


----------



## Duncan112

spongebob said:


> I have heard of a book ,written post WW2, containing a huge collection of these classic signals, wit in every word.
> Does anyone know of it?
> 
> Bob


"Make A Signal" by Jack Broome?


----------



## Davie M

Read somewhere years ago the United States overtook the Queen Mary and sent "sorry to overtake you old girl" to which the QM replied" nice girls don't travel fast".
Davie


----------



## sidsal

In convoy in ww2 lamp signals were used a lot in daylight but at night the only light signals that I remember were with a hand torch with blue glass and a morse button on top. I remember a ship in the next column which must have felt we were too close flashed a message to us - FO.
We took the hint and veered off a little.


----------



## John Dryden

I remember those hand torches sidsal,they used to sell them in the army and navy store in Whitby when I was a lad in the late 50's.We all bought them and had loads of fun in the dark sending secret signals!


----------



## wildcat45

Sometime in the 1950s a RN destroyer collided with a RN cruiser. The two ships ended up locked together with the destroyer's bow stuck in the side of the cruiser.
Cruiser to destroyer: WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO NOW?
Destroyer to curiser: BUY A FARM


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

Don't know if tis is true. but I was told of a WW2 destroyer
and a submarine sailing from Liverpool to escort MN ships
in the Western Approaches.
Sub. to Destroyer "in the event of enemy action I intend
to remain on the surface.

Destroyer to Sub. "so do I"

Pat Baker.


----------



## sidsal

Yes it was liner QE passing battleship QE, I believe. Battleship QE was tied astern of us in Durban in 1944 - thereby another tale.
During ww2 morse lamp was very much used in convoy and after the war we always had a chat with passing ships. That was in the days before separation lans and was great for passing the time away.
Many years later I sailed in a big yacht to the Meddy and called up Europa Point in Gib, on the Aldis Lamp. After an age, they came on the VHF and asked what was the message. I explained that I merely wanted to exchange a morse message. They replied that they had a morse lamp somewhere and wouod find it and respond. Time went by and when we were jusrt about out of sight they flashed us. What a change from the old days !


----------



## ben27

good morning richard green.re:aldis messages.1st may.2006.17:56.i have been reading this very amusing thread.each message is a laugh,but yours leaves a lot to be desired.i mean did the light house move 15'dgs.or is it a joke.i enjoyed it anyway.have a good day.go to port 15dgs.ben27


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

Wasnt there the old one about the RN Battleship in Hong Kong harbour sending an Aldis message to the RN shore depot as follows:
"Please send boat for Admirals woman " then followed very quickly by the message "Insert Washer between Admiral and Woman" !!
Did get a message once when on M/V Alaric/GWRQ when called up on the Aldis
from another vessel and giving our name etc, got back "Snap". It was the RN
A class submarine HMS Alaric !
Ern Barrett


----------



## Windsor

Passing the Lloyd's signal station at the Lizard mid 60's on the morning 12 to 4 I was challenged and flashed back "Tuscany Montreal to Newcastle". Evidently the signalman lost track of me in the general melee of shipping, because shortly afterwards he challenged me again. Replied:"Still the same. Tuscany....etc. etc"


----------



## slick

All,
A warship with a Junior Captain was admonished for crossing the bow of a Senior Captain at speed with 'Don't you know it is rude to cross my bow like that!'
The reply 'Yes!'
I met the signalman who sent the reply.

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## charding

I once read a book containing amusing signals. During the 1939-45 conflict during a time of severe shortages a signal was sent by the Admiralty saying 'Wrens clothing should be held up until seagoing staffs needs have been satisfied'. I really hope it was true.


----------



## munroejah

Long lonely night somewhere in the Indian Ocean. One set of steaming lights vaguely distinguishable abeam. Called him up on the trusty Aldis several times without any answer. 

And then, eventually, he responded to my 'what ship where bound? 

'Her Majesty's Ship "Lion" - on her Majesty's Business'.


----------



## woodend

Passed a Dutchman with a warped sense of humour one night off Sinu Point, West Africa. The light was unreliable at the best of times but there was harmattan around that night as well. so I called up what turned out to be the 'VAN HAEMESKERK' and politely asked 'have you seen the light?' Back came the scathing reply 'Yes I'm getting out this trip!'.


----------



## Rogerfrench

There was a story of one irritated mate who was called up in the Irish Sea and replied "Royal Iris Mersey Ferry. Lost in fog, please direct".
Probably not true, but I'd like to think it was.


----------



## Geoff Gower

Richard Green said:


> Maybe this is a hairy old one but can anyone confirm the story that when the 'Queens' were painted grey and being used as troop carriers they passed within sight of each other in mid-atlantic. One of the Captains sent the following message by aldis lamp 'Snap'. Any one know any other short sharp messages....


During a passage from Swansea to Baltimore , light ship which took 23 days, we saw the Queens three times and always called up on the aldiss and asked the blaze of lights flashing past us - "Are you on the coal run" ? --Needless to say we got no acknowledgement !!!


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

See HERE for one I posted a few years ago.


----------

